# Nerite Snails



## GeorgeR (28 Nov 2017)

Hi, 

Do all Nerite Snails leave pesky white eggs on wood?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Henry (28 Nov 2017)

Short answer, yes.


----------



## Edvet (29 Nov 2017)

Long answer: yes they do!


----------



## Halley (29 Nov 2017)

I think Nerites are very under-rated as an algae eater. There I said it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (29 Nov 2017)

I have some Fresh water  Theodoxus Fluviatilis which breed in tanks so the eggs not an issue as they hatch, little tricky to keep in soft water, But mine doing well ATM


----------



## kadoxu (29 Nov 2017)

Males don't lay eggs, so you can buy a bunch of them, sorted out, and sell the females to someone else


----------



## jameson_uk (29 Nov 2017)

GeorgeR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do all Nerite Snails leave pesky white eggs on wood?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I was really concerned about this when I got Nerites but I love them.  My 180l tank has two zebra Nerites (about 4cm) and three horned Nerites (1-2cm).  I also have a shrimp tank with three horned Nerites.

They only really leave eggs on the wood I have in the main tank and not much in the shrimp tank.  I thought the eggs would bother me but I don't mind them now as they are not that intrusive.

They laid a load of eggs when first added but that seems to have reduced.  I did read that if you have enough for them to think there are as many as the area can sustain they will stop laying eggs but I have no idea how much truth there is in that (that said I think at least one in the 22l shrimp tank is female but I don't see any eggs)


----------



## GeorgeR (1 Dec 2017)

I have 2 in a 45L tank. If i split them up i.e. 1 in each of my two tanks would they stop laying eggs? Looking over as i type they are at it again!!! Perverts!!!


----------



## splatteredbrainz (14 Dec 2017)

They need brackish water to actually hatch and most fish will eat them eventually anyway

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (14 Dec 2017)

splatteredbrainz said:


> They need brackish water to actually hatch



not _*Theodoxus fluviatilis* but harder to keep_


----------

